# Porcelain Beauties: Highlighters/ Products to give you that "GLOW"



## sharyn (Jan 25, 2007)

I know most porcelain beauties can hardly find a foundation that is light enough - but how about highlighters? 

I like Lightscapade MSF, though its still a bit too dark so I have to work with a very light hand

Chrystal Avalanche e/s
Frostlite Fluidline
Overcast Shadestick 
are good to put under your brow

What do you use to brighten up your complexion? Pigments? Eyeshadows? 

TIA!

_*note: I am not sure if this is in the right forum section so feel free to move_


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 25, 2007)

I love Clinique's shimmering tones powder, the pink one. It's LE but it's definitely my HG. It's like a blush though if you layer it a bit. Also, Make Up For Ever's shine on powders, particularly the goldish one and the pink one are also very nice, but not quite as good as Clinique's. Annabelle makes some nice loose pigments that can be used for highlighting too. The pink one has gold shimmer in it and it's very pretty and cheap.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

Pink Opal and Vanilla make good highlighters for me, during my pale months.


----------



## maxcat (Jan 25, 2007)

I tend to seek more color to keep from looking vampiric...Tenderling blush works well... so does the new Raquel darker beauty powder... I've also used an NW30 powder... just for more color. 
Higher placement, closer to the eyes is key.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't do shimmer... no matter what colour it is, it makes me look as though I have the wrong colour foundation on.


----------



## redambition (Jan 25, 2007)

lightscapade! i've fallen in love with this. a light dusting and i look glowy without sparkling.

another one i use is TBS brush on beads in buff. if you apply this with a light hand and a big powder brush not much colour will show up, but you'll get a lovely, almost pearlescent glow. the glow effect is more instense than lightscapade. i advise you test it in store first though as the colour might show up more on some people. i know that if i apply too much my face starts to look darker.


----------



## Holly (Jan 25, 2007)

Lightscapade for sure! And even though it's been discontinued, where I work, we still sell Revlon Skinlights, and they're really nice too on my light skin


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 25, 2007)

Funny enough, other than my MSFs for highlighting, my real brightener is a cheapie.

It's made by Cornsilk (I don't even know where to find it anymore - I stocked up last time I found it) and it's a loose mineral powder with shimmering accents.  Doesn't make you look glittery, but it brightens your color right up!


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 26, 2007)

50% gold dusk pigment 50% apricot pink pigment. It gives a nice light golden peachy glow.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_50% gold dusk pigment 50% apricot pink pigment. It gives a nice light golden peachy glow._

 
OOH!  I'm gonna have to try that one... did you see the cornstarch all over powder "recipe" the past few days?  I'm going to be playing with so much pigment!  My bedroom already sparkles.  I think hubby's going nuts!  HAHA


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_OOH!  I'm gonna have to try that one... did you see the cornstarch all over powder "recipe" the past few days?  I'm going to be playing with so much pigment!  My bedroom already sparkles.  I think hubby's going nuts!  HAHA_

 
I tried that recipe yesterday with my little hilight mix, its beautiful


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 1, 2007)

I use Jane blush duo in earth/glow and the glow side gives me a wonderful peachy glow...haha...follows its name I guess...

Here's a pic with my wearing it


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I concur with Lightscapade for a beautiful "all over" radiance, though if I don't use blush or bronze on my face too I need to be careful with the MSF as the blue undertones can make me look weirdly ashen and almost undead if I'm not careful (I'm pale but fairly sallow, and blue on my skin does weird, weird unflattering things....)

For eyeshadow highlight colour, I use Crystal Avalanche, White Frost, Frostlite fluidline.

I also tend to use pinky or peachy toned loose powder blush in pale, sparkly colours dusted loosely pretty much all over the face. You need a really, really light hand for this obviously, a half decent good sized brush, and you can mix in a bit of loose powder to make it sheerer and lighter, depending on your skin tone: my favourites are "Nymph" (peachy shimmer with slight warm gold glitter, apparently similar to Nars' Orgasm), "Giddy" (pale pink with shimmer - almost like strawberry milk) and  "Sunkissed" bronze powder (one of the few bronzers I've found that doesn't look very brown or very orange on my pale skin) - all by Pure Luxe Cosmetics, all cheap as chips at a dollar a huge-and-will-last-for-ages sample, and all three of these shades are ones I'd recommend for paleskinned ladies.

http://pureluxecosmetics.com/page2.html


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2007)

i must be doing something wrong with Lightscapade because i'm NW15 and i can't even get it to show up on me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really like Porcelain Pink MSF though!


----------



## elisha24 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i must be doing something wrong with Lightscapade because i'm NW15 and i can't even get it to show up on me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't either and im NW15... I tried numerous times with numerous brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like strobe cream. Shimpagne, Petticoat and Glissade. Nars Loose shimmer powder is also good.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_lightscapade! i've fallen in love with this. a light dusting and i look glowy without sparkling.
_

 
i have to agree... this has been my fave. I have found that the mineralize powder, even in light, is too dark so i apply lightscapade at my temples, cheekbones and center of my face... then what is left on the brush is dusted across my jawline. since the textures are very similar it gives a brightening effect but not a glittery one.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_I tend to seek more color to keep from looking vampiric...Tenderling blush works well... so does the new Raquel darker beauty powder... I've also used an NW30 powder... just for more color. 
Higher placement, closer to the eyes is key._

 
  Do you mean Peaceful?  Because I've been using that along w/ Peaches, and it makes a gorgeous highlighter!  I was worried when I saw it in the pan, but it is light enough to give a bronzy glow w/out making my cheeks look dirty.  I am an NC20 for reference.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Feb 2, 2007)

I LOVE Lightscapade and Shimpane there both phenominal highliters and make me look more healthy. I also LOVE LOVE the bare esentuals well lit/back lit duo that they have... its also a phenominal highliter, I bought mine off ebay for a terrific price! And Porceline pink is great too, for those of you that cant get it to show, use it Wet its fabulous. Pleasureflush is also terrific and for those of you that dont have it Pink opal pigment is a pretty good substitution!


----------



## redambition (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i must be doing something wrong with Lightscapade because i'm NW15 and i can't even get it to show up on me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really like Porcelain Pink MSF though!_

 
lightscapade doesn't "show up" on my skin as such.

it doesn't add colour or anything like that.. but if i turn my head from side to side i can see a gentle sheen to where i've applied it.

i wonder if i should buy a back up?


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

i like benefit's high beam - i think it gives a pretty pink shimmer!


----------



## Morgana (Feb 10, 2007)

my fav glowing items are without doubt the strobe cream mixed with some concealer!

or pearl cream colour base for the cheekbones or highlight anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





or nylon eyeshadow on browbone !


----------



## Becki (Feb 11, 2007)

I have pale skin and I LOVE highlighters! Some of my favs are:

Shu Uemura Pearl Face Powder
Stila All Over Glow
MAC Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne MSFs
Stila Gold Illuminating Finishing Powder
Benefit High Beam
Stila #2 All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminzer
MAC On the Town Glimmer Shimmer
Bobbi Brown Pink Shimmer Brick
DuWop Ice 
Stila #6 All Over Shimmer Pressed Powder
Clinique Shimmering Tones - In the Pink & Shimmering Sweets
MAC Delicacy Iridescent Pressed Powder


----------



## ette (Feb 11, 2007)

I use Nars Cococabana on very fair girls and it gives them a wonderful glow. I also use Lightscapade for something less shimmery.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 14, 2007)

my favorites are shimpagne & porcelain pink MSFs, and vanilla pigment.  shimpagne is definitely the most "glowy," porcelain pink gives a gold highlight with a subtle hint of pink, and vanilla is just pretty because of the gold/pink sheen in it.  i also just recently swapped for good as gold pearlizer and it's a pretty highlight if used lightly...it's VERY shimmery.


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Shimpagne MSF, the discontinued Skinlights fluid from Revlon, and this Illuminating Powder that was a LE release from Estee Lauder this past winter. It was half-priced too, score!


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 18, 2007)

I find that Glissade MSF gives a very nice glow: this is the only MSF I have and I really like it! I also have the Bobbi Brrown Shimmer Brick Compact in Beige and again, it's a very good highlighter but it has more shimmery effect than the MSF (it can be use as e/s and on top of lipsticks too, it is super versatile). Otherwise I just bought a very nice CCB that called Fawntastic (I looove the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I use it to give some nice highlights on the apples of the cheeks and on the browbone. It's a beautiful light shimmery beige, I think it's a must have among the CCB!


----------



## chillipea (Apr 25, 2007)

I hve oily skin so I tend to avoid some of the more glowy/sparkley products, but I use TBS Tinted Glow Enhancer and Bare Minerals Clear Radiance on my cheekbones as a highlight.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 11, 2007)

Valerie Beauty Finishing Powder: a 50/50 mix of Halo and Satin Sun (recommended by lovely lady on here)
Lune Blushcreme
Say Yeah! e/s applied with BE's baby buki
Gold dusk piggie
and of course my MSF's

Though I love Lightscapade,..I dont really use it as a highlighter but I find that it works more like my Guerlain Meteorites,..it really balances my skintone into a flawless china doll look. I take both NC and NW20.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2007)

I love all the new Clinique shimmering tones powder. I have the peach one now and it looks great used with a light hand. It just gives a dewey bronzed look.


----------



## dmenchi (May 11, 2007)

shimmertime piggie mixed with prep+prime spf 50 - it's so good and unobvious- otherwise i use shy angel blush or nacked lunch e/s for my face . foe my eyes i use crystal avalance and phloof!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do like MSFs but they are a little too glittery for daytime . 
sun- something(forgot the name /lure collection i believe)  pearl beauty powder is a  good brozer for me.


----------



## triccc (Jun 15, 2007)

I love using Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder for highlight and for a nice glow


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Benefit High Beam is all I use for highlighting


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*I use 3 products at random : MAC pearl blossom, Chanel Pink Cloud or Clinique Shimmering Tones. Depends on my mood lol ! Chanel is more for going out though, because if i'm not carefull, i kinda end up looking like  a disco ball! Not a look a like for school or work hehe*


----------



## Ethel (Jul 23, 2007)

Would New Vegas work as a highlighter on someone very pale cool toned? I'm wondering if I need it. 

Is shimpagne similar to lightscapade in texture? 

Northern Lights MSF was a huge disappointment for me because it was a warm corally dark pink that looked really ruddy on me. I'm now clutching lightscapade all the closer.


----------



## rabideloise (Jul 29, 2007)

My favorites:
-Benefit High Beam
-MAC Northern Light MSF (Flashtronic)
-NARS Orgasm blush
-L'Oreal Blush Delice in Ginger Snap


----------



## Skan (Jul 30, 2007)

WnW AOS was always a favorite of mine, although the shimmer could sometimes be a little too chunky for your large pored friend here

Milani Shimmer Stripes in California Glow I have really liked, it gives such a  wonderful slight sunkissed glow.

Physicians Formula Baked Cocoa & PoP Blushing Nude sort of do the same thing


----------



## sigwing (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.clinique.com/templates/pr..._ID  =PROD8438

This page has a Clinique limited color, Snow Flake, a white/noncolor blush.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, & did anyone mention this?:
http://store.bareescentuals.com/on/d...andardCatalog#


----------



## sigwing (Jul 31, 2007)

yes, me again...

http://www.aromaleigh.com/

I was checking their sales this week & they have both a luminescence powder on sale, AND a pearlizer type powder that has a lot of shades, including some very light non-pinks.  Great price, and I love their powder eyeshadows.


----------



## m4dswine (Aug 3, 2007)

I have recently bought Benefit 10... highlighter and bronzer in one for cheekbone definition and omigod its amazing!! 

The highlight is uber pale and so beautifully light touch, and even though i don't do bronzer as a rule, I put this on (it goes on in stripes) over my blusher then blend it gently with a big fluffy brush and wow... It works on cleavage as well, I was wearing a top with a deep v the other week and I gave my non existant cleavage a bit of a boost. 

I am converted to the ways of highlighter....


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 3, 2007)

The Inglot highliter bricks are beautiful. I have number 83 wich is a peachy one, but theyve got a pinky one and a goldy one as well


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 3, 2007)

I just recently started using Benefit High Beam and so far I'm in love!


----------



## StelliR (Aug 6, 2007)

Becca's Pressed Shimmer Powder in Nymph is absolutely gorgeous - I use it for cheekbone & eyebrow highlighting - it's not chunky or glittery, just a smooth & gorgeous subtle shimmer...perfection!


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to be experimenting with some el cheapo bronzer in the next few days and I'll take pictures and tell you what I think. =] 

I'm a w1 (In aromaliegh's viole foundation) and not even a NC15 in MAC.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

I wear the Barbie highlighter, helium, vanilla, or delicacy.  (Updated)  I added a few more in the thread.


----------



## chillipea (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought Chanels Blanc Universal and I am in love.  

I've been using it under my normal foundation (Select spf15) and it is fantastic.  My skin looks airbrushed and glowing and even makes my freckles and dark circles way less obvious.  I'll have to use it for another week at least to make sure I don't break out - but I haven't so far!  Woo hoo!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 3, 2007)

^ You're referring to the one in white, right? As far as I know, there's also a Bronze Universal IIRC... but anyhow, I LOVE BLANC UNIVERSEL! It acts as a great base with long lasting power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only living off a sample, though when I have $$, I will think about purchasing the full tub.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 3, 2007)

Shimpagene looks like a bronzer on me and Pink opal Piggie look super pink, when i once applied it on my eyes (as a highlight-yah right!) My BH asked me if i cried LOL ...so pale beauties beware, in daylight it's pretty pink!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been pretty pleased with shimmertime pigment. Shimpagne looks like a bronzer on me too (someone above said the same thing!).


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_http://www.clinique.com/templates/pr..._ID  =PROD8438

This page has a Clinique limited color, Snow Flake, a white/noncolor blush._

 
Do you find this to be shiny or add just a little shimmer? I have to be careful because I have oily skin and don't want shiny. Thank you.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 5, 2007)

Clinique, for me at least, just has a little shimmer and not the "shine," and this is a shimmer type blusher.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2007)

Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer. This is FINALLY a bronzer and highlighter that doesn't look like MUD on fair skin. It gives me such a warm, sun-kissed glow.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 21, 2007)

BB Shimmerbrick Beige gives that just right candle lit glow without too much colour

TBS Shimmerwave in blush, more colour but good as an alternative to bronzer

I missed out on Lightscapade, Glissade, Shimpagen and Porcelain Pink so I hope they come around again


----------



## shinygolden (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm another pale person.  A tiny bit of High Beam mixed into foundation gives me a great glowy look.  I've also discovered Winter Radiance Meteorites, which show up much more on me than the Mythic shade, and highlight beautifully.  This summer, the Barbie Pearl Sunshine powder gave me a bit of a sun-kissed look.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 27, 2007)

*I personally am not a MSF fan at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For that "Glowy" look, I use The Beauty Powders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my fav is from BLM in "Pearl Sunshine". My HG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooh I forgot, my fav beauty powder which is Yogamode, for a nice glow.

I've just tried Glissade finally and its brilliant, just a hint of peach glow, not too glittery.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer. This is FINALLY a bronzer and highlighter that doesn't look like MUD on fair skin. It gives me such a warm, sun-kissed glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have that too and I LOVE it! It gives such a pretty glow!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got a new-to-me product yesterday, by smashbox...called Artificial Light. I'm in /love/ with it. 

(I'm too pale to wear NW15, if that helps...)


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 26, 2007)

- strobe cream for all over
- lightscapade or shimpagne
- PORCELAIN PINK! doubles as a blush AND highlighter all in one. HG all the way!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_I have that too and I LOVE it! It gives such a pretty glow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me three! I absolutely love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2007)

Love Lightscapade! Barbie Pearl Sunshine, & for around the eye area - Make Up Forever Lift Concealer...really opens up the eye area or wherever you need to lighten up...and it wears beautiful!


----------



## jjuicyy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_- strobe cream for all over
- lightscapade or shimpagne
- PORCELAIN PINK! doubles as a blush AND highlighter all in one. HG all the way!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

wasnt the mac mineral skinfinish porcelain pink discontinued? i searched all over the mac site for it & then checked online and they said it was discontinued.


----------



## redambition (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjuicyy* 

 
_wasnt the mac mineral skinfinish porcelain pink discontinued? i searched all over the mac site for it & then checked online and they said it was discontinued._

 
porcelain pink was limited edition.

porcelain beauties the world over wait breathlessly for it to be repromoted someday.


----------



## rocketqueen (Nov 13, 2007)

I love NARS Albatross! Beautiful. Anyone tried Art Deco's?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 22, 2007)

I really like Benefit's Perfect "10" Powder or Miss Popularity.  There's also this gigantic jar of pink highlighting powder that you can get at CVS or whatever....I forgot the brand but it's like $11 bucks.  It's gorgeous on fair skin!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 22, 2007)

As far as MAC goes, I think that Lightscapade, Glissade, and Shimpagne look wonderful when applied over a matching blush, or all-over in the case of Lightscapade.

As far as non-MAC, The Body Shop's shimmer waves in Rose and Peach give me a luminous glow.


----------



## jenii (Nov 28, 2007)

I finally got my mitts on NARS Albatross, and it's the best highlighter I've used (so far).

Only trouble is that I wish it had a little more staying power. It doesn't fade away completely, but you do have less glow after a few hours of wear.

Still, it's so gorgeous, it's worth the occasional touch-up.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm slightly more than porcelain.....I use Goldmember creme blush with Albatross atop as a highlighter. I also use them on eyes and atop of lipstick-in the center to make my lips look really full. (both are NARS)I'm into layering products and less blending. I also like Too Faced First Base-probabley the most underated eye shadow base ever-as a cheek and lip highlighter.  This is one of my desert island HG products.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 28, 2007)

Some of my favorite highlighters are:

Clinique - Fresh Bloom in Peony or Up-lighting Liquid Illuminator in Naturel. 
MAC - Beautypowder in Yogamode. If I want a bit more color I like to use Pearl Blossom or Pearl Sunshine.
MAC - Blushcreme in Uncommon. 
TBS - Shimmer Waves in Blush, which gives a subtle pink glow.


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 28, 2007)

Glissade is the PERFECT shade for me. I am NW15. A real Porcelain doll, a little transparent too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I apply it on the cheeks with no foundation it is even nicer and gives a more natural glow.
The best when you are in a hurry too and don't have time to do your entire face.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 28, 2007)

MUFE has a pale pink star powder that's a really nice highlighter if you use it sparingly. It's so glowy but looks good with just a tiny bit on.


----------



## JGmac (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know if I'm "porcelain" at NC20, but I have to say that I recently found Lightscapade at a CCO and I am in LOVE.  It gives such a beautiful glow!

On a more daily basis, I use EM's Wet Sand, which leaves me with just a hint of shimmer (but not glitter!) that helps my cheekbones stand out.


----------



## seabird (Dec 9, 2007)

i use a tiny bit of benefit's high beam. it's shimmery so quite a few people dislike it but i really like the shimmer, personally. it's not so shimmery it's disco ball, it's just enough to give you a nice glow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone in this thread tried any of the Sculpt & Shape powders?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2008)

light flush and warmed msf!


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Has anyone in this thread tried any of the Sculkpt & Shape powders?_

 

I have the bone beige/emphasize sculpt and shape....it's amazing!  I use it everyday.   I'm also a really big fan of the soft lights from Smashbox.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corngrl2* 

 
_I have the bone beige/emphasize sculpt and shape....it's amazing!  I use it everyday.   I'm also a really big fan of the soft lights from Smashbox._

 
Me too, I got bone beige/emphasize sculpt and shape and love it.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well i decided to play with my MSF's today and reall like all that I have.

I use NC15 studio fix foundation and apply Lightscapade all over like a finishing powder. It helps lighten the foundation more for me. For blush I use light flush/ glassade/ porcelain pink...and actualy use all three combined today and they look cute. I'm getting northern lights in the mail so i'm eager to see how that turns out. I definatly want a backup or 2 of lightscapade.


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 2, 2008)

^^

Do they still sell lightscapade??? I can't find it online.


----------



## courters (Mar 2, 2008)

I just discovered Sephora Luminizer in Light.  It looks kinda dark (for us porcelian gals) in the bottle, but once you put it on it just gives a really nice glow, I don't notice any color at all, maybe a sliiiiight pink.  I'm NW15 (probably lighter in winter) and I love it.

I was interested in trying High Beam, but it was way too sparkley/glittery for my taste.  This Sephora Luminizer doesn't have any obvious glitter, just a great glow.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_^^

Do they still sell lightscapade??? I can't find it online._

 
Ummm it's discontinued so you can try ebay or MUA or some of the MAC selling communities on Live Journal. That where I got mine.


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh dear, my Shimpagne is almost flat! The dome is nearly gone. Anyone know how much product is actually left in there once the dome is gone? Is it like more than half empty?


----------



## neotrad (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_I use NC15 studio fix foundation and apply Lightscapade all over like a finishing powder. It helps lighten the foundation more for me. For blush I use light flush/ glassade/ porcelain pink...and actualy use all three combined today and they look cute. I'm getting northern lights in the mail so i'm eager to see how that turns out. I definatly want a backup or 2 of lightscapade._

 
That's exactly what I do to creat a luminous look! And I get lots of compliments on the glowy skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish Lightscapade were not LE... It should be re-promoted!


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_That's exactly what I do to creat a luminous look! And I get lots of compliments on the glowy skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish Lightscapade were not LE... It should be re-promoted!_

 
I agree they should bring it back! If they were more aware of how much people are willing to spend on these on ebay and stuff I'm sure they would want some of that money.

I got the northern lights in yesterday and have yet to play with it but it has a nice peach color to it. The glissade doesn't add much color to the skin but has nice shine to it so I wear it under another msf like porcelain pink or light flush to give more glow.


----------



## Scintilla (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm very pale with yellow undertones, cool colours suit me best. My faves are:

- Nars Albatross
- MAC Strobe cream
- MAC Lightscapade
- Nars Copacabana

Northern light and Porcelain pink were too warm for me. I still can't decide if Shimpagne's warm, neutral or cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people recommend Too faced Snow bunny for pale girls, has anyone tried it?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

Have any of you ever used Too Faced 'Ice Cube' in Lust? It ios half solid eyeshadow and half loose powder. I use the eyeshadow for a highlight and a ligh dusting of the loose powder on my cheeks and it gives me an amazing glow! Just be careful not to go ott or you WILL look like you have lightbulbs in your cheeks!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there.

Just thought I'd say my faves and not so faves for highlighting, as a fellow porcelain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Apricot and Pink Quartz
MAC MSF in Light flush and Northern Light - particularly like NL even though it has a reddish sheen to it on me.
Pout shimmerswirl in Baked Sugar - a pinky colour, bit like BB shimmerbrick in pink, but actually shows up!
Clinique shimmering tones powder in Pink Chocolate - this is a little dark and bronzey looking though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pout Sandy Swinger - a nice golden shimmer.
MAC Belightful - nice, but sometimes a weird bronzey shade on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smashbox Soflights powder in Capture - a nice pinky shade, got to be careful though otherwise it s like pink overload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite a pigmented product! Love to try more of these!

Am sure there's more!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am enjoying all the porcelain threads.


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

I got Strobe Liquid a couple days ago and love to lightly mix it with my DDF moisturizer for a glow-y base!

I like Benefit High Beam but I feel like it's too glittery sometimes. Whenever I go to Sephora to ask them to help me for a replacement for it, they _always _show me these bronze-y highlighters that would be great for tan girls, but on me it would be a better contour color.. it's SO frustrating. And when I told the MA that I felt it was too dark, he tried to tell me that it wasn't.. I was like uhh, ok.

For under the brows I LOVE Sunday Best, but it's LE :[ and I am almost out..


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm in love with *Smashbox Artifical Light in Diffuse*





. It's silver and it gives that cold sheen that makes skin looking POP. It can be used alone as a concentrated highlighter on the cheekbones or mixed with a foundation. Anyways, it doesn't look too silver or artificially on skin, it just gives the porcelain glow


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (Jun 6, 2008)

I like Perfect 10 by Benefit along my cheekbone because you get that hint of bronzer with a pink shimmer - very pretty!


----------



## Dani California (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_I'm in love with *Smashbox Artifical Light in Diffuse*





. It's silver and it gives that cold sheen that makes skin looking POP. It can be used alone as a concentrated highlighter on the cheekbones or mixed with a foundation. Anyways, it doesn't look too silver or artificially on skin, it just gives the porcelain glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh I love Smashbox stuff, I love their softlights powders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so wanna try the artificial lights, just what colour to get. Diffuse sounds good!!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 20, 2008)

My favorite that I've tried is Wet n Wild MegaGlo Face Illuminator in Blushing. It's super cheap and really subtle. Probably not so great for oily skin since it's kinda thick, but works well on dry skin.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

jane shimmering bronzer


----------



## User49 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a NW or NC15 (even though these are slightly too dark on me)

I like to use belightfull powder, pink opal or fairy light pigments, the shimmer from the most recent msf's 'light natural with shimmer' to highlight.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love Belightful! I tried Smashbox's Artificial light but found it waaay too glittery for daytime, but awesome for night!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 29, 2008)

I had this for awhile now and just started using it. The Body Shop's sun gel is amazing underneath foundation for a really nice glow. It's so pretty and when I apply more on my cheekbones underneath foundation and blush, it makes it look really creamy and not like a powder blush at all.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 15, 2008)

I wish I could find a cream highlighter that gives a golden-beige glow


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 19, 2008)

I adore my NARS Copacabana for everyday highlighting on browbone and cheekbone, but I recently bought Benefit HiBeam and I think it's great for evening highlighting as it's a bit more... Shimmery.  It gives a very radiant effect, whereas the NARS is a more neutral/less glimmery hint of highlight.

I would love to try some of the Smashbox products, I think they are next on the list!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm NC15 and for a more subtle daytime look I use the cream colour base in Hush and when going out I use Frost p/g for a more glamorous look.
Also the sparkly side on mineralize skinfinish duo gives a really pretty glow when aplied all over face.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 6, 2008)

I use Maybelline Dream Mousse bronzer( i can't remember the shade- but there's only 2 bronzers), on my cheeks then I slightly dust it with Clinique Shimmering Tones in Bare Bronze! it looks awesome!


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Your Ladyship - seriously the best eyebrow & cheek highlighter ever


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 10, 2008)

^... With my experience, I wouldn't go that far. That pigment has always been too glittery for my liking.

HOWEVER, after trying to find something less glittery than NARS' Copacabana multiple, I started spraying my brush with Fix+ and sweep it over Lightscapade. It picks up the pigments beautifully adds a really pretty glow to the face.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

i use pretty indulgent shimmer powder by mac but other times i will use Up-lighting Liquid Illuminator from clinique in natural it is amazing


----------



## Moxy (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought Revlon's Skinlights (in 01 Natural lights) about 10 days ago. I bought it because I always loved the look of Misschievous's glowy foundation. I'm a big copycat of her technique - I mix a squirt of skinlights and a drop of my liquid foundation and apply it all over my face. It looks so dewy/glowy that I've applied it every single day since I bought it. (And I did it even if i stayed at home all day, how pathetic is that.) 
I'm glad I bought 4 bottles (they're huge though, will last me a long time) and this will be awesome for winter time! I just put some powder over the areas where it might be too shiny and I'm all done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well apart from eyes and lips and blusher heehee)


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberly* 

 
_Your Ladyship - seriously the best eyebrow & cheek highlighter ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like Your Ladyship as a cheek highlighter too. I like it more than Fairy Lite because on me Fairy Lite is a definite pink shade and Your Ladyship is more of a golden beige colour. When I want to tone YL a bit I just swipe a teeny tiny about of loose powder over it so it dulls the glitter a bit. But usually even for a day time look I don't mind the extra glitter


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 19, 2008)

I also like to use Your Ladyship as a cheek highlighter.  I like to dab Strobe light on the high points of my cheeks, put on foundation, and use the pigment.  It looks natural and lasts.

I also love Petticoat, MSF.  I bought this when it was out two years ago, and it's the only blush I've ever used until it was gone.  I love this color!  It gives my cheeks a nice dewey glow.


----------



## amyzon (Oct 31, 2008)

I LOVE Benefit High Beam... It's very pink (not golden) so it's perfect for pale skin.  It's also a pearl type product, not shimmer, so you're not going to have the appear of a disco ball, you look like you're glowing from the inside out.  It's very versatile: you can mix it with liquid foundation to give your whole face a subtle glow, highlight cheekbones, forehead, tip of nose and cupid bow after applying foundation, it even works if you apply it on cheekbones before applying mineral foundation for a nice highlight.  I've also used it to highlight my collarbones for a sexy shimmery look for going out.  I'd highly recommend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I just got MSF in Petticoat, and it's GORGEOUS.  Just enough shimmer/small particles of glitter to not be juvenile, and pink enough to flatter porcelain skin.  Hooray for MSF!

Vanilla pigment is a staple for highlighting browbone and inner tearduct areas... I can't forget that!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 31, 2008)

Am I the only one who uses Strobe Cream as a highlighter?  If anyone else uses it, how do you use it and do you like it?  I put mine on my cheekbones, right under my eyes, and up toward my temples, under my foundation.  The color peeks through and gives a hint of shimmr.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_
For under the brows I LOVE Sunday Best, but it's LE :[ and I am almost out.._

 

I totally agree- Sunday Best is perfect for a highlighter...I try not to use mine all the time though because like you said it was LE


----------



## Inspire Me (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone else tried Mac's MSF *Soft & Gentle* ? I bought it the other day and I don't think it's working for for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No color shows up and it just makes me look glittery.


----------



## widdershins (Nov 21, 2008)

I third the light sparkly side of the Mineralize Skinfinish Duo! I like it a lot better than the natural side...and you can totally tell if you look at my compact


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 27, 2008)

My favourite highlighter have changed since my last post. I still really like YL p/g but my currect favourites are Vanilla p/g and Lightscapade MSF that I bought from a lovely lady in here. Lightscapade really is amazing, the texture is nothing like the other MSF's I own. It gives a smoot shine wihtout any glitter ot metallic shimmer. I think MAC really should bring this one back!


----------



## Repunzel (Nov 30, 2008)

i love the shimmer from the most recent msf's 'medium natural with shimmer' as as cheekbone hightlight unfortunalty i've run out.i wish mac would make just the shimmer,half is not enough i'm really sad that its over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.maybe they could make it permanant but id only be buying it for the shimmer.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Dec 1, 2008)

I've wanted to try Shimpagne for SO long!  I just got my hands on Star, and I'm really impressed.  It's nice and warm, without being overly bronzy or obvious.  It gives my cheeks a nice glow.  I think this is going to be my HG


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

N/A


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

N/A


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anybody know if MAC is EVER going to bring back Lightscapade? I LOVE it  and am almost out (and 45 bux on ebay is kind of ridiculous :/)


----------



## crystalclear (Jan 4, 2009)

Too Faced Pink Leopard, as a couple of people have mentioned, is fantastic and makes pale skin glow without being too dark and giving a slightly 'dirty' (as in not washed, not the other kind) look.  I would most likely cry if they stopped making this product


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now I'm using Fyrinnae's Mineral Highlighter in Confidence. I love it, and have actually gotten compliments on the "glow" I seem to have.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 24, 2009)

I swatched Soft & Gentle @ the PRO store a couple weeks ago and was really amazed at how pigmented it was without being glittery.  It had a great level of shimmer and I think would add a nice golden-beige cast to warm up my pale people out there!  I'm jonesing to get my hands on it myself!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 24, 2009)

High Beam is lovely! The pigment/shimmer is so finely milled, it doesn't highlight the pores on my cheeks at all and is really easy to blend. A little goes a long way, it's very flattering on my PPP skin.

Lately I've been using Shroom e/s on my cheekbones/apples and I have to say I might even like it more. It's much more subtle and just enough for daytime.


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

in the winter when i'm white as hell i love benefit high beam.


----------



## kleigh09 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm intrigued by all the Revlon Skinlights recommendations.  Which color would you recommend?  (Then the challenge will be finding it).  I'm an NC15/20.


----------



## delic1999 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well since I last posted my collection grew quite a bit on the MSF end. I would agree that Soft and Gentle is a nice all over color. It warms up your skin tone nicely!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there any face powder...natural enough to wear over my entire face? I'm super super pale and I love the look of glowing skin, not just highlighted cheeks. But that means it can't be overly shimmery. I have no idea where to start looking.


----------



## lilmags816 (Feb 5, 2009)

Soft & Gentle is definitly the way to go


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

My fav's are,
* Benefit's 'high beam', of course,
* Kohl's 'Sheer Veil' in porcelain (Irish Brand),
* The Body Shop's 'Face n' Body' Enhancer..though this may be too gold for some of us, 
* No.7's 'High Lights' Illuminating Lotion (The UK and Ireland), and as far as powder's go I like 
* Revlon's 'Skin Lights' Illuminating Loose Powder No.1, 
* Maybelline's 'Shimmering Loose Powder' (Though this may be too shimmery for some) and a beautiful Blusher that also works as high lighter is Well Dressed (Mac).
 One of my all time fav product types is the * MakeupForever's Star Dusts, mainly the White one's with various undertones and some of the paler rose and gold colours, that mix with absolutely everything but can also look beautiful on their own.
* Also finally, Shroom is a beautiful highlighter on any high relief areas too!


----------



## Pimpinett (Feb 14, 2009)

Everyday Minerals Sparkle Beige. I love this stuff - it gives a discreet, but buildable glow without imparting much colour. It looks pale peachy beige in the pot, but goes on lighter, and the shimmer is very finely milled and neutral in tone. I think it would work well on most skin tones.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetSweetIrony* 

 
_Is there any face powder...natural enough to wear over my entire face? I'm super super pale and I love the look of glowing skin, not just highlighted cheeks. But that means it can't be overly shimmery. I have no idea where to start looking._

 
Try out MUFE's Shine On, it's got a nice level of shimmer without being overly frosty or glittery.


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 22, 2009)

Luna or Pearl cream color bases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and Vanilla or Pink Opal pigments <3


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Soft and Gentle for highlighting-I've also noticed that dusting a bit of Pretty Baby on the applies and higher onto my cheekbones before blush accents them nicely. My favorite product for contouring/highlighting has got to be the Sculpt and Shape Duo in Bone Beige Emphasize. Thank god both shades are avail. from Pro seperately-I'd freak if they were discontinued entirely! NW15, for reference.


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 9, 2009)

My favorite is NARS Copacabana.  I also like to mix a little vanilla pigment into my foundation - the more pigment, the more shimmer.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 11, 2009)

I LOVE MAC Paperwhite beauty powder from the pro store, and hyperreal special fx white ( I think that's what it's called) pressed powder~!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_I LOVE MAC Paperwhite beauty powder from the pro store, and hyperreal special fx white ( I think that's what it's called) pressed powder~!!_

 
I want to try Paperwhite but couldn't find reviews. Is it glowy, shimmery or glittery? Can you describe the color?


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_I want to try Paperwhite but couldn't find reviews. Is it glowy, shimmery or glittery? Can you describe the color?_

 
It's white like crystal avalanche eyeshadow, shimmery with a bit of glittery-ness to it, and it is just wicked!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_I LOVE MAC Paperwhite beauty powder from the pro store, and hyperreal special fx white ( I think that's what it's called) pressed powder~!!_

 
I need to try this! I never heard of it before. The macPRO store steals all my money.

Does anyone have swatches of this? There is nothing i love more than glowy frosty skin!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_It's white like crystal avalanche eyeshadow, shimmery with a bit of glittery-ness to it, and it is just wicked!_

 
NEED THIS!


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a gorgeous Calvin Klein highlighter, I don't know if it's still available cos I got it from a clearance sale in a hospital! It's a pale shell pink colour and works brilliantly as a highlighter on bare skin or mixed into liquid foundation to give it a lit-from-within quality. I found BeneFit High Beam too pink and Strobe Cream is too full-on for me, but this is perfect if you want a subtle effect.

I also like BE Clear Radiance dusted on the top of cheekbones or used as a blush.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

1) Dior Pro Cheeks in Limelight (cream) 2) Dior Flower Blossom (limited edition) 3) MAC  Mineralize Skinfinish in Petticoat 4) Bobbi Brown Rose Shimmer brick 5) Bobbie Brown Peony Shimmer brick  6) Healthy Glow Shimmer Strips  Physicians Formula.

I tend to use the Dior Flower Blossom the most.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Bobbi Brown new shimmer brick in Platinum Pink or Jemma Kidds Dewy Glow??


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that Shimmer Brick is mentioned in the Bobbi Brown thread - not sure if anyone has actually tried it though...


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 31, 2009)

..................................................  ...................


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Bobbi Brown new shimmer brick in Platinum Pink or Jemma Kidds Dewy Glow??_

 

I tested the Platinum Pink, but I really didn't dig it.   It looked amazing in the case, but I didn't see it highlight at all on me.


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 14, 2009)

Another Benefit Highbeam user here. I mix it in with my foundation half and half. 
I also have been using the pink toned T Leclerc loose powder in Lillium for years. I love the softness it adds. Though it doesn't look like a highlighter it definitely makes my skin glow.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the Bobbi Brown new shimmer block, just looked like a blush I already have. Looks delicious though, lol.
The only highlighter that works for me is MAC Crystal Avalanche E/S... as a result I've made a major dip in it, and I only bought it like... 2-3 weeks ago? Gah.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 4, 2009)

Perfect topping is becoming one of my favourites already.


----------



## glasswillow (May 12, 2009)

I tried Petticoat MSF when it first came out, and it didn't really impress me. "Just another rose colored blush", I thought. But recently, I visited a MAC store that I don't usually frequent and found that they still had a Petticoat tester. It had so little veining that I would almost classify it as a factory mistake. I absolutely fell in love with it. I asked the SA if she would be kind enough to allow me to look at all the Petticoats she had left. She brought out a box of like, 50 at least (I was shocked) and I found a near veinless Petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's definitely not dark enough for a blush (on me anyway, NC 20), but it's perfect as a highlighter or to add a little color to my forehead, chin, bridge of my nose, etc. There's almost no rose or gold veining, so it's just a very glowy light pink (like a cooler version of the middle stripes in Blonde MSF)


----------



## Visual Edge (May 12, 2009)

Anything gold or pinky looks weird on my skin so I look for vanilla frosty highlighters. I've tried many but I constantly go back to artificial light by smashbox which I have a huge bottle of and mixes great with other colors.

Usually, I use it alone along the top of my cheekbones and beneath the arch of my brow but when I'm doing a fun, colorful look, I'll often mix some pigment into it before applying. It works great with a bit of yellow which is more flattering on me than golds and when I make-up my slightly darker sister, I add in a little bit of hot mama blush (similar in color to nars orgasm) for the most beautiful pink highlighter!


----------



## KiraC (May 17, 2009)

I just started using NYX's new Highlight & Contour Set, and the highlighter works pretty good for me.  It's a liquid, so it requires some blending.  It's matte, which I love because shimmer isn't really my thing.  Just a nice natural look. 






  I love fluffy.


----------



## SweetPink (May 29, 2009)

Oh gosh im sooo gl;ad it isnt just me that finds highlighters tough to find for my PPP-LLL complexion ~ sure the glowy skin-toned ones are 'fairly' easy to find (you know the type that you use ON your cheeks/cheekbones as like a cross between a blush.bronzer/highlighter.....
but a PROPER h/l like you use under your brownbone but for above your cheekbones i find *reeeeeally* tough to find.
so far im susing MAC Sculpt & Shape in the 2nd lightest shade, which is of course 1 shade too dark (arrggghhhhh! it was received in a swap and iv been desperately trying to get a hold of Bone-Beige/Emphasize or just Emphasize on its own ever since!)
I find e/s highlights tough to find for my skintone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ the ever popular Vanilla Pigment looks ridiculous,... the gold shimmer is deeper than my skintone so doesnt 'high'light... it just looks flippin' ridiculous ~ as do a lot of thsese so-called highlighting products with gold reflects./. arrgghhhh! ...
damn being PPP!


----------



## Growing Wings (May 29, 2009)

SweetPink, have you tried using nylon e/s?  That's my go to highlight.  If that's still too dark,a fairly sheer white shadow works just as well.

I've recently discovered Too Faced Snow Bunny and Pink Leopard bronzers.  They have to be used with a light hand, but now that the sun's come out it's nice to look like I have a bit of a sun-touched glow!


----------



## Forever (Jun 10, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetPink* 

 
_Oh gosh im sooo gl;ad it isnt just me that finds highlighters tough to find for my PPP-LLL complexion ~ sure the glowy skin-toned ones are 'fairly' easy to find (you know the type that you use ON your cheeks/cheekbones as like a cross between a blush.bronzer/highlighter.....
but a PROPER h/l like you use under your brownbone but for above your cheekbones i find *reeeeeally* tough to find.
so far im susing MAC Sculpt & Shape in the 2nd lightest shade, which is of course 1 shade too dark (arrggghhhhh! it was received in a swap and iv been desperately trying to get a hold of Bone-Beige/Emphasize or just Emphasize on its own ever since!)
I find e/s highlights tough to find for my skintone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ the ever popular Vanilla Pigment looks ridiculous,... the gold shimmer is deeper than my skintone so doesnt 'high'light... it just looks flippin' ridiculous ~ as do a lot of thsese so-called highlighting products with gold reflects./. arrgghhhh! ...
damn being PPP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Try using a white or cream coloured eye shadow instead. I use next to nothing eyeshadow on my cheeks and it works well.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 23, 2009)

I found a highlighter I like but it's ridiculously expensive and also hard to find, great! I got a sample of it, it's by Suqqu, a Japanese brand, I think. It's a cream that gives a really subtle glow/illuminating effect, just what I'm after in a highlighter.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 26, 2009)

I use stila starlight eyeshadow and occasionally a little of stila illuminating tinted moisturizer on my cheekbones.


----------



## Efionawade (Jun 27, 2009)

MAC SOFT AND GENTLE MSF!! Everyone neeeds to try it it's so nice. Hehe seriously I used it on almost all the grads I did makeup on this season and it looks so so so good on evvvveryone!


----------



## proflady (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I'm an extreme PPP, and my favorite product to give me a glow isn't a highlighter. It's La Mer translucent loose powder. It has this hint of glowy irridescence, but is totally natural looking. Yes, it costs an arm and a leg, but it gives a super natural every day glow. I adore this powder. 

For more traditional highlighters, I love Perfect Topping msf, Becca Nymph or Angel PSP, NARS Copacabana, and Jemma Kidd Rose Gold Highlighting Cream. Yes, I love highlighters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have several blushes with some shimmer to them that make me look glowy -- Chanel JC in Narcisse and Turbulent, and Rock and Republic Call Me blush.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 1, 2009)

I mix a little bit of strobe liquid into Clinique's City Block, which I usually wear under my makeup. Initially I started doing this because City Block leaves a weird, muddy orange tint on my face and I wanted to "lighten it up." (Love the sunscreen, hate the color.) It's pretty subtle, especially when topped with powder, but nice and glowy. Most highlighters make me look like I'm in the midst of a hot flash rather lit from within. This works well.


----------



## innocent (Jul 3, 2009)

Being extremely pale person, I use Givenchy's Mister Light, it's very subtle and beautiful (and very expensive).
For everyday I wear Skinlights, although I like better Revlon's old brick shimmer (I still have one) it's more bright, Skinlights is almost invisible on me.

I am still trying to find a perfect pressed powder highlighter.


----------



## innocent (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone ried NARS Albatros? I read it's fabulous, but I want porcelain beauties check first


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't used albatross but have used the Nars e/s in Himalayas which is white with a pinkish sheen and that is a great highlighter for me


----------



## lucyinthesky (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *innocent* 

 
_Has anyone ried NARS Albatros? I read it's fabulous, but I want porcelain beauties check first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I am a PPP and I LOVE Albatross.  It is a beautiful pale white gold colour and it gives off a nice sheen - no chunks of glitter.  This is definitely my favourite highlighter and one of the only I own that is actually light enough in colour to 'highlight'!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucyinthesky* 

 
_I am a PPP and I LOVE Albatross.  It is a beautiful pale white gold colour and it gives off a nice sheen - no chunks of glitter.  This is definitely my favourite highlighter and one of the only I own that is actually light enough in colour to 'highlight'!_

 
I'm a little lighter than NC15 and I was just going to place a Sephora order anyway for the new U/D e/s and a couple of MUFE liners so I ordered Albatross. It sounds really pretty. I hate chuncky glitter on my face but a nice sheen sounds lovely. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## innocent (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Little Addict* 

 
_I haven't used albatross but have used the Nars e/s in Himalayas which is white with a pinkish sheen and that is a great highlighter for me_

 
ok, thnx, this sounds better for me, because I am cool toned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does it matter at all that it is an eyeshadow?

edit: and now I see it's not completely white.
I think I will rather try Albatros, hope that gold sheen isn't too obvious.


----------



## Sshaythiel (Aug 2, 2009)

MAC lightly lilac loose powder (d/c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

MAC MSF Lighscapade

MAC MSF Moon River


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

The blonde MSF it's my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gives me such a nice highlight and blush!


----------



## User38 (Aug 6, 2009)

Besides Albatross for highlighting, I like Perfect Topping MAC, Ethereal Rose (Laura Geller) and for a real cheapo, Glow blush from Cover girl


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes I love Moonriver blush too! I'm also loving Perfect Topping MSF and Porcelain Pink MSF to highlight. Both beautiful.

xoxo


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been trying to get Moon River to work on me as a highlight but FAIL, it either comes up darker than my skin or doesn't show up at all. I've been trying ever since I got it cause I love it so much lol, but to no avail...

However, I've found a solution - drug store frosty white E/S's! I got tired of using up all my Crystal Avalanche so quickly for skin highlight, so I bought some random cheap look-a-like E/S's, and they work! Hurrah! xD Their staying power on eyes it of course crap, but for some reason they adhere to my cheekbones et cetera really well and don't slip...


----------



## kathyp (Aug 15, 2009)

I have dryish skin that makes shiny highlighters look gritty, so on a lark dotted a bit of Maybelline's white concealer on my cheekbones for a nice, creamy highlighter, It's not white really, but a very pale ivory. (I have an example of it next to NW15 in the swatch thread.) Usually I just use this stuff to lighten too dark concealers, but with a light hand it makes a nice highlighter with no sparkle whatsoever.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 22, 2009)

This is an old thread but thought I would add.

I use MAC'S CCB in Luna. Works like a charm


----------



## Dani California (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anybody tried those complexion enhancers a lot of the companies use? I use the one Elizabeth arden does, called let there be light. Its great on my pale pale skin, gives a very light pinky glow to the face. Lovely under any other skin foundation etc. Also good but a bit dark on me is the Estee lauder spotlight one.

Has anybody tried the YSL teint parfait at all? I like the look of them. And the givenchy version Acti'me skin perfectors? And smashbox do artificial lights? I'm intrigued and love to know if anyones tried them?


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 21, 2009)

grrrr, i brought the sculpt and shape duo from the dsquared collection, but for some reason the highlighter looks nice when swatched on my arm but its practically invisible on the face. i still prefer vanilla pigment above all else.


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

So far for me it has been Mac Barbie Pearl Sunshine and Benefit Dandelion that gives me a nice healthy glow, love them!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm NC20 , Dark brown hair, green eyes. 

I love Benefit's "Ten" Highlight and bronzer duo. The highlighter is really "glow" sheentastic! The bronzer is nice too..It has small shimmer in it so that's good. Nars Orgasm blush gives me a glow too. 
Mac's Strobe cream and prep and prime brightens and gives my face a healthy glow. 
I've bought Nars Albatross and I think it will be perfect on me . 
Too Faced's Candlelight is good sorta like albatross. 

I tried Dandelion by Benefit in the store and it didn't show up on me at all. It blended into my skin tone. So I didn't get it. 

Macs Dainty MB is nice for a pinky cheek glow. 

Benefit's one hot minute is a nice all over bronzing powder that brightens the face and bronzes a tad.


----------



## DianAdams (Dec 28, 2009)

i just got the MAC MSF in By Candlelight, and its amazing!!!! i love how it gives me a real glow, not a shimmery one either. and my face is real red sometimes, so the little bit of brown in it really cools that down.  i also really like Benifit High Beam too. I love them both.


----------



## bgajon (Jan 25, 2010)

Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Beige gives the most beautiful glow to my skin (NC 15). Also MSF's in Blonde and By Candle Light.


----------



## Nastka (Jan 28, 2010)

I've bought the NARS duo in Albatross / Orgasm. The blush is lovely and nowhere as shimmery as I thought it would be. Albatross however... too golden, not dewy enough, but it's still good for a subtle, everyday look. 

Aside from this, I LOVE Giorgio Armani's Sheer Blush in #10 (for warmer summer days) and #12 (perfect pink, all year around). And my favourite highlighter is (somebody will shoot me for this... I'm sure) Stila's Kitten eyeshadow. It's awesome, so frosty it makes my skin very dewy looking.


----------



## xjslx (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm loving Physician's Formula's new pressed Glow Pearls even more than my MAC msfs at the moment... who could've thought!


----------



## Nastka (May 4, 2010)

I'm wearing NARS Albatross at the moment, but it is rather suited for warmer skintones, since there is a golden sheen to it. I'm a little more neutral, even leaning cool when bare faced. I'm really looking forward to the MSF repromotes, since I haven't got even a single one of them.


----------



## lindas1983 (May 5, 2010)

I'm loving guerlains meteorities in mystic right now, can be a bit on the shimmery side but i like that.


----------



## marquise (May 5, 2010)

I got MAC MSF in Perfect Topping recently and I love it! It gives my skin a great glow.


----------



## Kragey (May 22, 2010)

I'm usually not in to highlighting products or shimmer, but the Wet n' Wild MegaGlo powder in Catwalk Pink makes a perfect highlighter and "blush topper." It has very faint shimmer and gives my cheeks a lovely glow, and for $4 at the drugstore, it's an absolute steal! The only problem I have is that the jar is a bitch to open the first time you try; I had to get one of my friends to pull it off for me.


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Im nc15 in mac and i love prestige skin loving mineral highlighter in pure shimmer for a lovely glow on my cheeks i know the name says shimmer but ther isnt any glitter in it, i always get compliments when i wear it ! I also love Too Faced snow bunny and Mac By Candlelight.


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 28, 2010)

I am very "porcelain" or otherwise known as pasty & pale. : ) I really want to try Lightscapade now. It seems a lot of you like it.


----------



## gsbn (Aug 9, 2010)

For a lovely glow I use Perfect Topping MSF, it's slightly pink so I think it gives a more healthy glow rather than "alien"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also love BB shimmerbricks in Rose and Nectar, but they are pretty pigmented so they work as blush and highlighter in one. Good for the 5 min makeup days!


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 9, 2010)

Nobody laugh - I like to use Everyday Minerals Aussie Perk Me Up concealer as a highlighter - I bought it as an undereye concealer, but found it too luminescent for that purpose, but it adds a lovely, subtle sheen when used as a highlighter


----------



## Dani California (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dar* 

 
_Im nc15 in mac and i love prestige skin loving mineral highlighter in pure shimmer for a lovely glow on my cheeks i know the name says shimmer but ther isnt any glitter in it, i always get compliments when i wear it ! I also love Too Faced snow bunny and Mac By Candlelight._

 
Yes I too love the Prestige highlighter in Shimmer, its just brilliant, been using mine lots, it just goes with every blush as well. Apparently its very similar to Dior Amber Diamond shimmer powder so I've been told. The prestige has to be my fave highlighter at the mo, my others just aren't getting any use!!lol

I too admit to using my Stila kitten eyeshadow as a highlighter, its lovely


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay fellow pale girls, I have found my HG and it is BLonde MSF by MAC.  I also like Perfect Topping and Light FLush  (Ima NC15-20, depending on how much UV Deprivation I have had lately)


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay fellow pale girls, I have found my HG and it is BLonde MSF by MAC.  I also like Perfect Topping and Light FLush  (Ima NC15-20, depending on how much UV Deprivation I have had lately)_

 
They are my favorites too! Shell Pearl by MAC is really pretty on fair skin too 

In the begging of the summer I bought BeneFits "One Hot Minute" and it's gorgeous! It gives you such a golden glow <3


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Stila Rose Gold powder. It looks pretty but I'm wondering how shimmery it is. Shimmer makes my pores look huge!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bella Mac* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Stila Rose Gold powder. It looks pretty but I'm wondering how shimmery it is. Shimmer makes my pores look huge!_

 

Iirc, it was quite shimmery and metallic.  Not a good combo for me


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Iirc, it was quite shimmery and metallic. Not a good combo for me_

 

Eww. Then it's probably not good for me. Thanks!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow All Over Radiance Creme in Iced Gold has just kicked out Dior's Amber Diamond as my HG highlighter. It's so light and blendable and it just makes you look like you have a healthy sheen & glow to your skin wherever you apply it. LOVES it!!


----------



## mystery (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm NSW15 and I absolutely love MAC MSF in By Candlelight! 
It gives the most beautiful sheeny glow, without being a chunky, glittery mess. 
I highly recommend this if you can get your hands on it


----------



## AimeeEm (Sep 29, 2010)

These are my favourites right now:

BeneFit High Beam
MAC Shimmertime
UD Sin
UD Virgin


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anybody tried the new mufe liquid highlights? I think they are called uplighters but not sure...


----------

